# Walleye landing net



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

In the market for a good long handled walleye net. Took my salmon net last year and the smaller fellas slipped right through the holes sometimes, not fun. Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

SWMbruiser said:


> In the market for a good long handled walleye net. Took my salmon net last year and the smaller fellas slipped right through the holes sometimes, not fun. Any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks


I'm pretty sure mine is a Cummings small mesh with a double extension handle. I found it at Meijer. Very happy with it. Shrubby


----------



## hogeye_chaser (Feb 11, 2009)

Beckman nets are the only nets we have in our boats.. check them out.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

I got a Bass Pro XPS with Fiberglass handle last year. 
It was/is great, and will continue to use it.

48 Inch handle, as well. Works well for Walleye, and any other species except Salmon/Muskie, etc.

Heck, I love it for Crappie as well.

OE


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you much!


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

RSNetsusa.com I bought one last year and it's the finest net I've ever owned. Lifetime warranty too.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I should add that you can pick from a variety of different colors for the bag, and also for the net handle.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

hogeye_chaser said:


> Beckman nets are the only nets we have in our boats.. check them out.


bought my beckman at franks great net


----------



## swamprat2 (May 13, 2008)

I have a rubber ranger net made in Detroit if you ever have problems with it call them great company.


----------



## dylphia (Apr 25, 2010)

Beckman nets were the best but they haven't been in production for several years now. If you can find one left over somewhere - buy it. I picked up an RS net last summer to try it out and really like the hoop & net design. However, the handle is a bit flimsy when it is fully extended (small diameter aluminum tube). Mine bent with an 18" eye in it while out on the bay last year. It was its first trip out (fairly disappointed). I was able to straighten it out myself when I got home but I will be very hesitant to extend it out for a fish of any size going forward. It will remain a back up to my 15 year old Beckman.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I use this net for Walleyes, and it works well for me.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Frabill-Tru-Trax-Nets-with-Telescoping-Handle/738242.uts?searchPath=/browse.cmd?categoryId=734095080&CQ_search=extension+landing+net&CQ_st=b

To help not bend net handles, don't try to lever the fish up with the net fully extended. It is silly to put that many foot-pounds on the handle of the net. Just pull the net toward you, then raise the handle straight up, with the fish held in the basket, hanging straight down. That way the actual net carries the weight of the fish, instead of putting that on the handle.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

With the nets that I have I retract the net handle before the fish comes in the boat, like mentioned above you can bend most nets by lifting the net while it's horizontal. The EGO slider looks nice, so do the RS nets, and I seen a couple weeks ago that Beckman was coming back out with nets.


----------



## 5eyes (Jan 24, 2003)

P-Line has bought out Beckman. We can hope that they bring back the good, and do not cheapen' what was. Are you listening P-Line?


----------



## Pole Setter (Aug 14, 2009)

UBDSLO1 said:


> RSNetsusa.com I bought one last year and it's the finest net I've ever owned. Lifetime warranty too.


X2 that. I I have two of them they are excellent nets. I would recommend going with the Green Bay series . 1inch mess. Roman is great to work with!


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

I've been a bit disappointed with my EGO slider for several reasons. I frequently use vegetable oil to get to slide easily. 
When landing a fish, the net has to be securely screwed it or the net portion can become lose. 
Hooks can still get stuck in the cloth portion of rubber net. 
RSNet my be in my future.


----------



## Hunt82 (Jul 3, 2016)

I have a ranger net. Actually I have 3 of them I really like them and the price is right.


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

Ranger is light, strong, durable. Have many different models. Made in Detroit and are very affordable. Beckman is the best going. They are heavier and are expensive. I have both Ranger and Beckman and like them both for different reasons.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Walleye tangle free
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...gclid=COb6i5WCoNICFUS2wAodDaQMwg&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I have a nice frabil with extendable aluminum handle. Rubber coated net that is pretty deep


----------



## dylphia (Apr 25, 2010)

I wasn't trying to bash the RS net - only giving an honest opinion based on its performance. As I stated earlier, I do like the hoop and net design. I also like the fact that it is hand built in the US. However, the handle did not bend due to "levering" a fish out of the water. The handle bent under light to moderate pressure while keeping the basket near the surface and pulling the net back to the boat. The inner section of the extendable handle is only a 3/4" OD hollow aluminum tube. *Tubing gets its strength from its outer diameter.* Example: a 1-1/2" tube will have *7 to 8 times* the bending strength of a 1" tube of the same thickness. A 3/4" diameter tube handle is too small for a net that size - plain and simple physics.


----------



## LITTLECLEO (Apr 14, 2015)

X2 on Ranger nets.........


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

LITTLECLEO said:


> X2 on Ranger nets.........


X3


----------

